# Cheap Nike trainers



## alwaysonit (21 Mar 2020)

Is there a good way to find these?
My friend used to buy them at a big retail store in Blanch which had last season's trainers at a discount - do we have any better ways?
I know in Poland they have "Allegro" which is similar to Amazon where you can get a pair for €50 - obviously doesn't ship here though.


----------



## noproblem (21 Mar 2020)

How do you know you're getting the authentic product? As a matter of interest, which Nike trainers are you talking about?


----------



## elcato (23 Mar 2020)

I found Pike trainers are very cheap.


----------



## jpd (23 Mar 2020)

Are Pike trainers the next big think after Nike trainers?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (23 Mar 2020)

jpd said:


> Are Pike trainers the next big think after Nike trainers?



We use a pike when we cut turf.


----------



## Peanuts20 (24 Mar 2020)

you could try the Nike shop in Kildare village, assuming we can ever go physically shopping again


----------



## Gorteen (8 Apr 2020)

Sports direct.com


----------



## Leper (8 Apr 2020)

Mrs Lep wouldn't be seen dead in the back garden or putting out the trash without her online M&M discounted high heeled NIKE trainers.


----------



## mathepac (9 Apr 2020)

PaddyBloggit said:


> We use a pike when we cut turf.


I believe that pike and Pike are pronounced differently and I didn't know you'd find fish in the bog.


----------

